# Happy Birthday, Mr. Martell!



## mhlee (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dave! 

I can't thank you enough for all that you've done for this site and the KKF community! 

:hbday:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday DAVE!!


----------



## echerub (Aug 16, 2012)

Biiiiig Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## Twistington (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## obtuse (Aug 16, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 16, 2012)

:hbday:


----------



## add (Aug 16, 2012)

+ + some more!


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday! :dance:


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 16, 2012)

Another day older and deeper in.................

Happy happy!!


----------



## The Edge (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## chefwatson (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave and thanks for the quick shipping and great packaging on the Blue Mountain Aoto I recently ordered!


----------



## mainaman (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy birth day Dave :grilling:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 16, 2012)

Harpy Bathday!!! -I stole that from someone else, but I like it.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 16, 2012)

HBDM


----------



## GLE1952 (Aug 16, 2012)

And Many Happy Returns!!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 16, 2012)

NO!!!!! He doesn't need any returns!!


----------



## Lefty (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dave! Hope you found some time to enjoy it.


----------



## steeley (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Dave 
maybe this year you can finally get that Rachael Ray tattoo




[/URL][/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Dave!!! Thanks for building this asylum that we all run around in


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey, Happy Birthday, Dave. Take the day off, go to the beach, surf, have a Mai Tai - oh, wait, you are not in Hawaii...  :tease::hula:

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday you old **********!


----------



## clayton (Aug 16, 2012)

All the very best! Happy b-day!


----------



## WillC (Aug 16, 2012)

Have a lovely Day Dave:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 16, 2012)

happy birthday boss!!!!!.....ray ray called and said to come over shesaid she needed help with the dishes!.....ryan


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 16, 2012)

View attachment 9168


 Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 16, 2012)

Ooooo RR pics....Happy Birthday to me indeed! 


Thanks everyone


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 16, 2012)

Hope I'm not the last one but HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## mhenry (Aug 16, 2012)

Not the last. Happy B-day Dave




The BoardSMITH said:


> Hope I'm not the last one but HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 16, 2012)

steeley said:


> Happy birthday Dave
> maybe this year you can finally get that Rachael Ray tattoo
> 
> 
> ...


 
What a cool dog!


----------



## MadMel (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave!!!


----------



## Shinob1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 16, 2012)

Hope you get a cake worthy of being cut by one of your knives. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Customfan (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations Dave! Hope you have a great BDay! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 16, 2012)

All Right! Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cookinstuff (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Dave even though it is past midnight your time. 

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 17, 2012)

happy birthday buddy!


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave!!!


----------



## geezr (Aug 17, 2012)

:hbday: Dave !! :helicop: arty2:


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey cool we're only a week apart!! Happy Birthday, what did you get!!?


----------



## markenki (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy, happy, birthday, Dave!!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy bday boss, someone should get you a gift.


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy B Day Dave!!!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 17, 2012)

HB DM!


----------



## Miles (Aug 17, 2012)

Hope it's been a great birthday!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 17, 2012)

I think you mean Happy Hatching Day


----------



## mano (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave!!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2012)

happy birthday... sorry i'm late on this


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry I am Late.
Happy Birthday Dave
[video=youtube_share;MjF1bG5LUcs]http://youtu.be/MjF1bG5LUcs[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks again guys


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 17, 2012)

How did I miss this?! Happy Belated Birthday, Dave! Hope it was crunkin'!


----------

